# Error while installing awesome wm on FreeBSD AMD64



## mnjagadeesh (Oct 7, 2011)

```
g-ir-scanner: link: /bin/sh /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gnome-libtool --mode=link --tag=CC --silent cc
 -o /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.6/gtk/tmp-introspectlg0Hr4/Gtk-2.0 -export-dynamic
 -DGDK_PIXBUF_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -L. -L/usr/local/lib libgtk-x11-2.0.la -pthread
 -L/usr/local/lib -lgio-2.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -lgthread-2.0
 -lglib-2.0 /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.6/gtk/tmp-introspectlg0Hr4/Gtk-2.0.o
gtkscalebutton.c:544: Warning: Gtk: invalid annotation option: int
gtkwidget.c:6462: Warning: Gtk: gtk_widget_style_attach: unknown parameter 'widget' in documentation comment, should be 'style'
gtkpaned.c:2236: Warning: Gtk: gtk_paned_get_handle_window: unknown parameter 'panede' in documentation comment, should be
 'paned'
gtkruler.c:306: Warning: Gtk: gtk_ruler_get_metric: unknown parameter 'Deprecated' in documentation comment, should be 'ruler'
gtkruler.c:336: Warning: Gtk: gtk_ruler_set_range: unknown parameter 'Deprecated' in documentation comment, should be one of
 'ruler', 'lower', 'upper', 'position', 'max_size'
gtkruler.c:387: Warning: Gtk: gtk_ruler_get_range: unknown parameter 'Deprecated' in documentation comment, should be one of
 'ruler', 'lower', 'upper', 'position', 'max_size'
gtknotebook.c:7820: Warning: Gtk: gtk_notebook_set_group_name: unknown parameter 'name' in documentation comment, should be
 one of 'notebook', 'group_name'
gtkvruler.c:76: Warning: Gtk: gtk_vruler_new: unknown parameter 'Deprecated' in documentation comment
gtktextlayout.c:1002: Warning: Gtk: gtk_text_layout_validate_yrange: unknown parameter 'anchor' in documentation comment,
 should be one of 'layout', 'anchor_line', 'y0_', 'y1_'
gtktextlayout.c:1123: Warning: Gtk: gtk_text_layout_validate: unknown parameter 'tree' in documentation comment, should be one
 of 'layout', 'max_pixels'
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/bin/g-ir-scanner", line 45, in <module>
    sys.exit(scanner_main(sys.argv))
  File "/usr/local/lib/gobject-introspection/giscanner/scannermain.py", line 411, in scanner_main
    main.transform()
  File "/usr/local/lib/gobject-introspection/giscanner/maintransformer.py", line 100, in transform
    self._pair_function(node)
  File "/usr/local/lib/gobject-introspection/giscanner/maintransformer.py", line 891, in _pair_function
    elif self._pair_method(func, subsymbol):
  File "/usr/local/lib/gobject-introspection/giscanner/maintransformer.py", line 915, in _pair_method
    if first.type.ctype.count('*') != 1:
AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'count'
gmake[4]: *** [Gtk-2.0.gir] Error 1
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.6/gtk'
gmake[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.6/gtk'
gmake[2]: *** [all] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.6/gtk'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20/work/gtk+-2.24.6'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/ghostscript9.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/ghostscript9.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/ImageMagick.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/ImageMagick.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-wm/awesome.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-wm/awesome.
```


----------



## mnjagadeesh (Oct 10, 2011)

I have upgraded ports today and tried again. no luck. still I am getting the same error


----------



## mnjagadeesh (Oct 11, 2011)

I installed gtk30 and this error disappeared.

Thanks


----------

